# Font fett setzen



## bygones (21. Nov 2003)

Hi,

wie kann ich von einem JLabel einfach den Text fett setzen.

Momentan habe ich nur:


```
Font font = new Font(label.getFont().getFamily(), Font.BOLD, lable.getFont().getSize();
label.setFont(font)
```

THX


----------



## StarSeven (21. Nov 2003)

Wenn ich den Text im Label Fett haben will benutze ich HTMLTags:
ein Beispiel: 

```
JLabel = new JLabel("<html><head></head><body>[b]Text[/b]</body></html>");
```
Nicht getestet müsste aber eigentlich funzen ^^


----------



## Ebenius (22. Nov 2003)

HTML ist ein bisschen heavy-weight, wenn man nur den Font fett haben will. Funktioniert aber.

*Besser:*

```
label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD));
```
Ebenius


----------

